# how much can you one arm dumbell row?



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

just purely out of interest cause it's my favourite exercise for my back, wondering what weight others use?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Most i ever did was 74kg, using straps of course


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm doing them tonight for the first time in months. Think last time i did about 65Kg so will go for more


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I held the gym record at the Coleseum - 105kg x 25 reps - no straps


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

80k for reps or some ****


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

i get good lower lat targettin at around 20. that is very strict form though. if doing regularly around 40 is nice. anything more is really not my back doing it all, altho my pb is 65 for 5,totally swinging my whole hip into it lol


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

I can do about 60k for reps - albeit not very good ones. Could do more in my youth, but now I'm limited to what I can get on my dumbell with 5k plates.

Would normally work in the 40-45k range for power, or >20k for high reps


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> I held the gym record at the Coleseum - 105kg x 25 reps - no straps


Dont know,biggest DB in gym is 65 and thats not enough but that is shocking MG..well done man!!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone got any good form tips for these? Love the exercise but often feels quite awkward.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

vtec_yo said:


> Anyone got any good form tips for these? Love the exercise but often feels quite awkward.


I was always told to do them as if you are sawing wood, or starting a petrol lawnmower


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> Anyone got any good form tips for these? Love the exercise but often feels quite awkward.


Let your arm hang - it is an attachment nothing more. It will pivot at the elbow naturally but don't think about it.

Try to keep your back square to the floor and pull your shoulder blade back and slightly down as hard as you can - you know when you get them right as they batter the lats.


----------



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

i'm using 45kgs for 5x5, then i like to do a few drop sets with varying grip,(hammer and normal), usually pretty strict form,

i'm still sort of a beginner and training alone at home, these are giving my bad some great thickness and making it quite round if you know what i mean,

can't do barbell rows cause it really feels like i'm gonna snap my s*^t up, (yes i've been watching them a lot recently!


----------



## iron-train (Sep 4, 2010)

50kg for around 6 reps, a lot of people underestimate what they can do on a dumbell row


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

110k for 11reps back in the day.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

125 kg :whistling:

Haha 50kg x 8 the most ive done feel like a right pussy


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't do them as they take twice as long as other rows


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

80kg 6 reps


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

been up to 50kg for a handful of reps but stick around the 37.5k mark with aiiht form i think


----------



## Charno (Jan 18, 2008)

Usually work from 34k x 10 to 38 x 10 to 42 x a few. 

I start yanking and using momentum anything over 38k so should really stick to that for now.

I've moved up a lot in weight over the past 6 months or so, as iron-train said earlier I underestimated the amount I could fairly comfortably row for ages.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

35s at the moment


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

62.5's for 10, 3 sets last time.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> 62.5's for 10, 3 sets last time.


Warming up?


----------



## pdiddy (May 11, 2012)

8 x 45kg is the most I've done with decent form, I try to squeeze my lat at the top for a brief moment to make sure the emphasis isn't on the arms


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

80 kgs my limit just now


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I need to find a gym with heavier DB's to try see what I can do.


----------



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

just gone up this week to 50kg 5 x 5, plus all the warm up sets and drop sets afterwards,

it's one of my favourite exercises,

just need to buy a couple longer dumbell bars cause the plates i have ain't gonna fit on there in a minute!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Did 9 reps with 70kg db yesterday


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

20kg 3 sets of 10 at the moment, could definitely get more, probably atleast 40kg but I'm trying to keep my form as good as possible as my backs already knackered as it is!


----------



## dannyboy86 (May 26, 2012)

3 Sets of 30kg for me at the moment with a brief pause then slow on the negative used to do more 60kg was heaviest i went but my form was terrible and didnt feel it in the lats as much as i do now


----------

